# Regulatory Compliance Category > General Regulatory Compliance Forum >  Director resignations and re-appointments?

## Moriarty

Greetings All,

When resolutions are passed for the resignation and re-election of directors, are formal resignation and acceptance letters required to be filed from those directors?

Thanks,

Moriarty

----------

